
Relativity  Space (YC W16) Gets a Launch Site at Cape Canaveral - secondary
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2019/1/17/18185136/relativity-space-3d-printing-terran-1-rocket-cape-canaveral-florida
======
goshx
This is great news! I love to see new companies in this field.

Rocket Lab is also using 3D printing successfully on their process:
[https://www.rocketlabusa.com/](https://www.rocketlabusa.com/)

------
mandeepj
> Relativity wants to make building a rocket almost entirely automated.

They sound as ambitious as Tesla was - for using automation in manufacturing
Model 3.

Another startup idea - lets 3D print electric cars

~~~
King-Aaron
I don't know how far the project has gone since their announcements, but there
are startups doing this :)

[https://all3dp.com/4/xev-start-production-3d-printed-
electri...](https://all3dp.com/4/xev-start-production-3d-printed-electric-
car-3d-printing-mega-factory/)

------
tintor
"Relativity will try to realize its more ambitious long-term goal: taking this
manufacturing process to the Red Planet and building a rocket using 3D
printers on Mars."

Why not aim to build a fuel factory first, to refuel spacecraft for return
trips?

~~~
cbanek
Maybe because a fuel factory wouldn't be immediately profitable on Earth like
building rockets? On Earth there are plenty of cheaper ways to make fuel.

I do agree though that fuel is the most important thing to start making on
Mars though. That and air and water.

------
godelmachine
Is this the first YC backed Space startup?

~~~
avmich
No, there is also e.g. bagaveev.com .

~~~
godelmachine
Thanks

